# Taste of the Wild vs. Blue Buffalo Wilderness vs. Acana



## MuchoMikey (Sep 17, 2012)

Ive read all of the info on the Pet Food Sticky posted at the top of the Health & Nutrition Section and know these are some of the top rated foods. My question is to hear if anyone has had personal experiences in choosing between the 3 and how happy they were with the decision. Also, if the extra $20 bucks is worth it for the Acana Brand.

Please keep in mind my puppy is a 6 1/2 month Female who will be having surgery for hip displacia within the next two weeks but is still a very active and lean pup. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

we use Acana exclusively for all four of our dogs (small 6 pound with jaw issues, 6 year old belgian who needs grain free, 14 year old lab with hip displaysia, and our 7 month old brindle bully pup). it was the best choice we made and in the long run saved us money. they actually eat less and we can buy one food for all four. we use Wild Prairie flavor.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Acana is the wise choice and should not be 20 more, at pet stores wilderness is typically 50 to 60 dollars, Acana is typicslly 60 to 75 for grain free and also larger bags. Wilderness goes up to 24 pounds where as Acana goes up to 29.7, wilderness is over glorified garbage. Ive posted plenty in these sections for explanations and info on all three.


----------



## MuchoMikey (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for all of your feedback. This is music to my ears because i have Acana Grasslands in my hands at the moment and was previously feeding her Acana Wild prairie so this means i wont have to transition her too much.

Also, nthn79, do you recommend anything for the hip dysplasia or is the surgery really the best option as such a young age of 6 1/2 months? I am writing another post to ask the community but i figure id ask you since youve faced the situation.


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

because our lab is so old, i wouldn't consider surgery for her, but she is on both a pain med, which is only in the last six months, and a supplement (she also has arthritis in her back hips). we get the supplement from the vet only because it is easier to give her but its a human supplement that for some reason has slipped my mind. She manages quite well and the vet says she is healthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

Glucosamine and Chondroitin. thats the human supplement.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

we did try the acana pacifica because it has more fish oil but the dogs got supper gassy and that was enough of that! lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MuchoMikey (Sep 17, 2012)

haha yea im facing the gassy problem myself also.


----------



## jchernandez (Dec 19, 2012)

I give my girl taste of the wild. She has no more gas and her stool is firm finally I have not tried the others except blue buffalo. But that was with another dog I had a few years back.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Acana is what we feed Chili and used to feed Ecko. Good stuff. You can always suppliment coconut oil, or fish oil for the added skin benefits.


----------

